# does therapy really help??



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

i went to therapy in college after a REALLY bad breakup. i was in a seriously bad physically abusive relationship .. like really bad.. like black eye bad.

i really thought all the fighting was all my fault, so i went to therapy to "fix" myself.. or at least try. 

but there was a box of tissues on the side table that just stared at me. i had no reason to cry.. i'd just look at that box of tissues and go for it. i still dunno why. that's my most vivid memory of going to therapy.

i remember telling him about all the teachers from one of my first days in college, and he just told me i characterize people. 

.. for $200 for 2 hours that's what he told me. for real?

i havent had a great exerience, and i know there's so many people here who are in councling. does it really help yall?

i'm thinking about going back pretty soon if my marriage doesnt work out... not sure if i actually need it.. doesnt feel like it.. i feel like i'll be fine.. but it seems like the right thing to do?? i dunno.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Ideally, a counselor will ask you the questions that you will not ask yourself, and help you see your own stumbling blocks.

It's not easy, and it's not fun. It's also important to find a counselor with whom you feel comfortable.

I think it's always a good idea when going through such a stressful thing as a divorce, but it's really your decision -- if you're not willing to commit to the process, then you might as well save your money.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I think now it depends on the therapist and the willingness of the patient to do the work. I have a good one and she has saved my life. It wasn't easy nor was it fun but it was totally worth it.

I went because I was depressed/ptsd and needed help. I couldn't fix it on my own.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It definitely help me. I don't think I could have gotten through the really bad stuff without her help.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'd been to one session as a child during my parent's tough times and well, the experience around that lead me to think the whole thing was bad and to be avoided at all costs. 

Fast forward, H had been for himself at some point years ago. I started struggling with some things in my life and he recommended I go speak to the therapist. I resisted but went .....I went expecting to talk about one aspect of my life but when I was in there it ended up being about other things entirely, related to how I felt within my marriage. It was the outlet I needed at the time. Then our relationship stuff really came to a head and we had a few sessions together. I only went a few times, then came away and took time to reflect and read and reflect some more. Going to the therapist in the first place though, helped slow down my thinking and helped give me a different way of considering things - through questions asked and such. Unfortunately my personality can at times be cut and run, and to wing it without a plan..... so for me, just hearing someone to tell me to slow down my thinking was extremely beneficial along with everything else that was revealed through those sessions, particularly with my husband.

The therapist also had the right approach for me. No doubt that is a skill in itself, but still, his style vibed with me.


----------

